# An introduction to my fishroom-new pics again-video added!



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I couldn't remember if I ever posted up about my fish room so figured I would. Earlier this summer, I had considered building a fish building on my property, but with the economy as unstable as it is, i have decided to revamp my fishroom instead. These pictures will serve as my "before" shots and I will update it as I work on it further.


Here is the "main" wall of tanks. Its mostly 75s on the bottom, 55s in the middle, and 20 longs on top wiht a few random extra tanks thrown in for good measure. You can also sort of see my rack of 20 longs and the 230g.


















Here is the view of where I do my shipping (long black lab counter on the left) and another set of my original racks on the right. 









The view facing out from near the shipping station:









This half of hte room needs to be redone desperately. I am going to be adding two more rows of racks.

















I am also going to redo all my airline. Right now, I just have draining ports (the pvc visible at the bottom of the room) in half the room as well. That will be finished to have a port for draining tanks at every rack. I also may seal the floor though that is not a priority. As you can also see, I have some "creative" lighting. Eventually I will have tidier lights as well, lol. Regardless, its a decent space that just needs to be tidied up to look better.

I use a central air pump to power the filters. All the lights are on a central timer. I have both light boxes (outlets) and power outlets every 4' in the fishroom at the ceiling line.

We use a UV and sediment filter on our water as it comes into the house as well.

Hope you enjoy our little peek into my chaos!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks like a great setup!! I'm jealous.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Part of it are amazing, parts of it I blush in embarassment, lol. Hopefully by this time next year it will only make me proud!


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I would imagine with the basement setup it's a little easier to control the environment. I free standing building would need a lot more energy to control.
I'm sure hauling boxes up and down the stairs can get old though. lol

Can't tell from the pics, how big is the room 20' x 24" or so?

And the recliner, is that your chair or the chair were your other half sits when he wants to talk to you? lol


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

That is MY chair and I won't give it up, lol. That is where I sit to think and admire all the fish.

The room is HUGE, I am using maybe half of it for fish tanks. I also have a spare "bedroom" on the other side of the steps where I store my empty tanks. I also have a storage area, about half the size of the fish room, where I store my shipping boxes, heat packs, extra shipping supplies, equipment, etc. I also have a huge upright freezer to store the cold packs and frozen fish foods.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Boy I bet its fun when it comes to WC time...


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm jealous! 

Need any help? haha


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I was going to say.... does the chair swivel? lol I agree with fresh on this one. During the summer and winter extreme times, heating and cooling an accessory building can be a chore, and expensive. I need to show this to my wife... Maybe she will let me have just one more tank in the house lol


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

It sure does swivel!

The reason I wanted it out of the house is the moisture. i actually already own an air exchanger and a greenhouse heater as well as two dehumidifiers. 

The other reason I want it out of hte house is that I have three children. Often people come to the house to purchase things and I would like to not have to parade them through my personal home/space in order to do so. 

The third reason is that I am in desperate need of a knee replacement. Its very difficult for me to navigate the stairs with full fish boxes or my shipments. I have a hand truck I use, but having it on the "ground floor" would make my life SO much easier and would enable me to get my knee replacement without having to totally neglect the fish room.


Regardless, it is what it is! Maybe a fish hut is in my future, but not yet!


----------



## AngelfishKid (Dec 7, 2010)

Soooo jealous! You must go through a gallon of water conditioner every time you do waterchanges.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

msjinkzd said:


> It sure does swivel!
> 
> The reason I wanted it out of the house is the moisture. i actually already own an air exchanger and a greenhouse heater as well as two dehumidifiers.
> 
> ...


There are options that might help. If you find a designer (does not have to cost much) that knows their ins and outs of insulation methods you could get something that would work (especially in this time of green everything" You could look into ICF's (insulated concrete forms) or the use of spray foam insulation within a standard framed building would help cut down on heat loss and gain. Good windows with a low solar heat gain coefficient, potentially solar panels for electricity (not sure how many sunny days you guys have up there, might not be a good option if there is not enough sun each year, or tall trees near by) you could probably get something to work well, with a low operating cost. 


I am allowed only two tanks, one nano and one medium sized tank in the house at any one time. I think if I show my wife your fish room, I may be able to get her to let me have one more tank? lol


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

I love your fishroom. There were so many tanks to look through in the nooks and crannies. A nice tiered rack of 20 longs at the stairs would give you more gallonage. I think I have 3 more to give you if you want.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Thanks Franny! I need to get Chris cracking on making me new racks. What I am actually going to do is sort of make a walkway between the tanks and the stairs, in essence closing off the fishroom from the storage and laundry area. I plan on have 3 3 tiered racks, probably of 20s and 30s in this space. I WILL need more, but I have ot figure out what I have already. I love 20s and they are great for qt for most of the fish I bring in


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

That's intense!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

This is awesome! The aquarist cave!


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

extra electrical circuits? whay type of water change system? filtration?

Im working on a fishroom and trying to decide the best way to go about setting it up. Im currenty taking out a wall and rebuilding it with my 180g tank in it with a window into my man cave  

Mine wont have as many tanks as you have ( only 15 or so ) but I want to make it as easy to enjoy as possible ( read : low maintenance, auto water change etc. ) Most of my tanks will be aquascaped and that will be enough work without added headaches.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

shane3fan said:


> extra electrical circuits? whay type of water change system? filtration?
> 
> Im working on a fishroom and trying to decide the best way to go about setting it up. Im currenty taking out a wall and rebuilding it with my 180g tank in it with a window into my man cave
> 
> Mine wont have as many tanks as you have ( only 15 or so ) but I want to make it as easy to enjoy as possible ( read : low maintenance, auto water change etc. ) Most of my tanks will be aquascaped and that will be enough work without added headaches.


The fish room has its own panel entirely. Its just easier that way as my usage is so "high". Water changes are manual, though I have drain ports around the fish room so no buckets rae involved. I use a line from a power washer wiht a 3 way valve to refill.

Everyone is always trying to convince me to do auto-wc, but with the way I import, I figure spending a few hours every day staring into the tanks is the best way to monitor the fish, lol


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah, I suppose thats different than the normal hobbyist. ( did I just call myself normal---with 15 fish tanks??? ) 

I only spend about 30 minutes a day in my fishroom and do a water change on Monday nights on a few tanks and once a month on others. Several hours a month. I would like to increas my 'watch and relax' time and reduce my 'work and sweat' time--if you know what I mean.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

As a mom of 3, I am afraid if I reduce my work and sweat time, the time in the fishroom would deplete as well, lol


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Grow those kids out so they can help you out! LOL


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I hear you spilled 300g of water on your floor? What happend? 

Your making me want to convert my bedroom into a fish room. The base under the carpet is concrete. Maybe once I get a job...then I can quit that job and do what you do.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Yea, i drained the 230g by about 35% and was starting to refill it. I figured I could go upstairs, get a drink, etc and promptly forgot about teh filling tank fora few hours. oops!


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Can I move in? I'll sleep on a cot in the corner of the room. lol

Nice fishroom.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

regardless of the aesthetics of the room and where you want to go with it you have done a beautiful job. Your fish room is highly functional and you have made a reality out of what most of us on the shop and swap can only dream of. I commend you and am envious of your hardwork and knowledge. Continue on and I hope that your fish room reaches its goals. You deserve it.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wish I had a fishroom


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

makes two of us


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

Speedie---if you want to move to Georgia and help me scape my tanks you can share my fishroom with me  Its in my walkout basement with central heat and air, has a bedroom, bathroom, man cave and kitchen. Future plans include a pool table, den ( framing the walls for that this weekend ) and eventually an 20x40 inground pool right outside.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

awesome! i wouldnt be embarrassed, thats one of the nicer ones ive seen. granted its just pics and you cant see the skeletons falling out of the closet but theres some pretty sad and disturbing ones out there (here) that i've had the pleasure of visiting.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Abrium said:


> regardless of the aesthetics of the room and where you want to go with it you have done a beautiful job. Your fish room is highly functional and you have made a reality out of what most of us on the shop and swap can only dream of. I commend you and am envious of your hardwork and knowledge. Continue on and I hope that your fish room reaches its goals. You deserve it.


Thanks for those kind words! ALL the money to pay for everything in the fish room had to come from my hobby so its been a long path!

Thanks for all the comments. I am in the market for an assistant so anyone in pa, apply within!


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

Please, no need for thanks that compliment was for you to feel great about what you have achieved. I can only imagine what it will look like down the road.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow, I HOPE I can achieve what you have.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Aw, thanks! We just bought the steel today to add four more racks in the near future! I am pretty stoked!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Before you know it you'll be looking at some old empty store that nobody wants to rent! Then you'll have to drive to your fish room.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

oh no way. The beauty of all this is its on MY time. I don't ever want to have to keep "store" hours or have to be away from my family  My husband works swing shift, 12-13 hours shifts many days a week. I like to be home and able to adjust my schedule according to his so that we can hang out and so that I can do anything I want for the kids and their schools  Plus, I have a few acres, I would just BUILD an empty warehouse


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

:drool::icon_eek::eek5:

Oh. My. God. I need one. Makes me want to go work on the basement now.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

msjinkzd said:


> oh no way. The beauty of all this is its on MY time. I don't ever want to have to keep "store" hours or have to be away from my family  My husband works swing shift, 12-13 hours shifts many days a week. I like to be home and able to adjust my schedule according to his so that we can hang out and so that I can do anything I want for the kids and their schools  Plus, I* have a few acres*, I would just BUILD an empty warehouse


I think I am equally jealous of the *bolded* Statement and your fish room. Around here a few acres comes with a few zero's unless you move a hour out of the city. 

I love your mentality on what your doing and why you don't want a store. roud::thumbsup:


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

Verrrry nice! My hubby works 12-hr shift work too so I can so understand your situation.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

We both get rid of suface scum the same way, just over fill the tank. I did the same thing last week and I was sitting right next to the tank and all the sudden the sound of water spilling over, oh well it really cleaned the top rim up nicely!


----------



## Dave10910 (Nov 8, 2011)

After reading this thread I'm curious how much your power bill is each month. 

Looks great though! Keep up the good work!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Well, with 3 kids, a pool, the fishroom,and a garage where my husband welds- its about $350 a month.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Any new pictures for us to be jealous of ?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I should probably take some as I have 2 new racks down there and 2 more coming. Its a difficult space to photograph as there are so many angles, lol


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

msjinkzd said:


> Well, with 3 kids, a pool, the fishroom,and a garage where my husband welds- its about $350 a month.


That's not bad at all really. When I had 600g of SW at my shop the power bill here was always over $500.00. When I broke it all down the bill went to $85.00 max. lol


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

msjinkzd said:


> I should probably take some as I have 2 new racks down there and 2 more coming. Its a difficult space to photograph as there are so many angles, lol


Maybe a little video tour is in order then??? :icon_wink

Your setup is great from what I have seen so far. Like others said I am truly jealous, and want to thank you for doing so much for the hobby.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I don't have video, believe or not. I have a Nikon d80. My son has a d5000, I can ask him if I can borrow it for a video tour


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Did you move cranky pants next to the stairs? It looks a lot different from the last time I saw it!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

He is in a 75g on the bottom row near the stairs  Yea, lots of shufflign has been going on. I am getting ready to put up a 6x30g rack and another 4' 3 tiered rack. I just have to grab some more valves. then MORE tank shuffling. Perhaps you should plan a visit to help with the drain and fill and netting, lol


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Tell me you're roasting another whole pig, (even if it's a lie) and I'll make it happen, lol.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

yup, hoping to have another open house late this spring (have to work around my speaking schedule) possibly even in the summer so the pool could be utilized as well. I will decide soon and keep you posted!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

quick fishroom update

In the process of adding 4 more racks, 2 of my typical 4' 3 tiered (75/55/20L), a 6x30g, and a 6x29g (not yet built). Right now I am doing the joys of tank shuffling and redoing all my PVC. Regardless, keep in mind this is very much still a work in progress.
The current view as you come down the steps into the fishroom:








The "control panel"- my central timer for all the lights and the fishroom's individual circuit box so i can track the amount of power used.








My o2 rig and dehumidifier (hard plumbed into the sewer line, so no emptying required)








Some more views, just realized I forgot to photograph one whole wall of tanks but you get the idea


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Girl, you crazy. I'm pretty sure I could sleep under that rack next to the chair. Whaddaya say?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

you know you are always welcome! And, you know, you could sleep IN the chair, it is a recliner!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome!! I envy your fishroom.


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

are you charging rent? :O


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

:eek5:

That is awesome. Pretty soon you will need a bigger room to put all the tanks in. Lol.:hihi:

Oh, yeah, you still owe me some pics of the diamond plate goodness too.roud: I am patient and can wait all year for them though........:hihi:

Hope you had a good Christmas.


----------



## typically (Dec 29, 2006)

man that's awesome looking! what's the damage to your electric bill if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

oh crud!! I totally forgot! I will try to get those today as well.

Electric bill for a family of 5 (3 young kids) and a pool and a large garage (welding shop) is about $350 a month.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

msjinkzd said:


> oh crud!! I totally forgot! I will try to get those today as well.
> 
> Electric bill for a family of 5 (3 young kids) and a pool and a large garage (welding shop) is about $350 a month.


Lol. I am in no rush. I have to clean up the damage from not messing with tanks for about a week. Algae as far as the eye can see. Lol. You fish room makes my measly 6 tanks look like nothing. I can't wait till I have a room like that (this spring..... I hope).roud:


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

That is so cool, I would sit in there for hours!


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

msjinkzd said:


> oh crud!! I totally forgot! I will try to get those today as well.
> 
> Electric bill for a family of 5 (3 young kids) and a pool and a large garage (welding shop) is about $350 a month.


i'm asian i know how to cook! i'm moving in woohoo! 



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

msjinkzd said:


> oh crud!! I totally forgot! I will try to get those today as well.
> 
> Electric bill for a family of 5 (3 young kids) and a pool and a large garage (welding shop) is about $350 a month.


I don't envy you that bill, but honestly, that's pretty good, considering!

I DO envy you the fishroom, though! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

ha, and my wife thinks I have to many tanks. Guess what she's looking at tonight when I get home.

Awesome room, I'm jealous.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

You cleaned up the room a lot since the past pictures! Much more open now and no mound of USPS boxes


----------



## discusonly (Mar 28, 2010)

msjinkzd said:


> oh crud!! I totally forgot! I will try to get those today as well.
> 
> Electric bill for a family of 5 (3 young kids) and a pool and a large garage (welding shop) is about $350 a month.


 
That's really good for all the tanks you are running. There are times when I wished my bill was like that and I don't even have 1/5 the tanks.

As always.. I envy those racks.


----------



## typically (Dec 29, 2006)

wow that's not bad at all, i would get lost in all those tanks for hours.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

the diamond plate inside one side of the stand (left the back open so I can run cords)








The view of the shipping station from the center of the room








The short wall where tanks still need to be shuffled and redone


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome!  Still super jealous, one day I'll have my own fish room for mad science experiments or something like that lol. Did you have too get the basement wired by an electrician before you set everything up?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

My husband is in the power industry, he did all our wiring and plumbing. He also custom made all the stands for me from blueprints I drew.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Are the doors of the stand just diamond plate or are they something covered in it? That stand is awesome. I may have to steal the design.:biggrin:


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

they are diamond plate


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

msjinkzd said:


> they are diamond plate


Nice. Very simple. I like that.:thumbsup:


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Just dismantled the last non-custom rack to move in another 3 tiered 4' rack. Shuffling is getting closer to being complete!!!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Your fishroom is better than say 99% of the LFS's in America? Haha awesome Rachel!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Its my own personal LFS!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

They should have an apartment complex specifically for us hobbyists.... Rachel can live smack in the middle of everyone.... Hahaha

How many tanks do you have now and how many in the futureee?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

oh gosh, i have no idea. I stopped counting at 50 about 4 years and 7 racks ago. Its easier that way. If I actually stopped to think about the amoutn of work versus the profit, I might not keep doing this!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Its been a busy week, today we redid my pvc and shuffled all but ONE final 75g. I need to purchase a "new style" 75 as the one I curretnly am using for otocinclus has overflows and is the old style that has a SUPER thick frame. It won't fit nicely on my standardized racks. once I have that ALL the racks in my fishroom will match and I will only need to add tanks, not shuffle anymore. Its quite exciting, over 2 years in the making. Its NEVER really "done", but its getting closer each time!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

How are you moving the tanks larger than 20gallons around? Are you draining like almost all the water out? Or do you have a trolley type thing to move around that much weight?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

no, its drain, net, shuffle, groan, cry a little, sniffle, shuffle, refill.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

At least the crying process slowly stops as the moving continues ! Wow, sounds like a full days work per rack. Where do you house the "monsters" you have in your tanks when you drain them? Or do you keep the water you drain out to refill right away?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Well, I have just been shuffling small tanks (under 75g), so i leave the critters in. When I moved the big boys, it was a MAJOR nightmare.

Genearlly what I do is a series of water changes daily leading up to the great shuffle. then I drain it down to an inch or so above teh bottom of the tank, move the tank, and refill.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Don't you keep some fish that are like huge though? Like a tank you leave the outside covered in algae so it's darker for the fish? Unless I am remembering wrong.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Yea, but those guys haven't had to move in over 2 years. 

When we moved them I wanted to die. Not only was catching them stressful, their monetary value is SO high I was afraid I would injure them.

the big tank has not shuffled at all, its basically not ever going to move, lol


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ahhh haha. Yea that's what I was wondering about! Can't imagine how hard that would be to move !

So besides getting a newer 75g you're all done for now?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Well, I have space for two 75s, but only "need" 1 for now. I havea 40 breeder I may set up int he other spot. I also have space for 6 more 10g. Not sure that I will utilize that for now. I added space, in total, for 20 more tanks. I am afriad I have to do a count to see what my total is, as I PROMISED myself no more than 100 tanks.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

:O wow 100 tank limit! $1/gallon sale is going on now! But you probably already have a ton of tanks stocked up already eh?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

yea, and I can buy wholesale, which is better than $1/g


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

How to u not get tired of water changes and maintenance? sweet room!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

lol, oh I DO get tired of it, but when you make this level fo commitment, its not optional.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I totally want to live in that room. It is awesome. I think the LFS I go to out here is smaller than that room alone.

How do you make the racks, like dimensions and all that?


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

The lfs around here IS smaller than her fish room (tank wise).

What are these monsters you speak of?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

cableguy69846 said:


> I totally want to live in that room. It is awesome. I think the LFS I go to out here is smaller than that room alone.
> 
> How do you make the racks, like dimensions and all that?


My husband welded them, I have a copy of the plans some where. We drew up the plans together so that the racks are easy to work in, each one is stepped back for more clearance (75g bottom, 55g middle, 20 long top).




SlammedDC2 said:


> The lfs around here IS smaller than her fish room (tank wise).
> 
> What are these monsters you speak of?


3 Polypterus endlicheri endlicheri and a Tropical gar.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey! You cleaned the monster tank! Wasn't it all covered in algae before?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

old pictures, lol. The fish are much bigger now but I didnt' feel like digging through my photos to find current ones. Its absolutely INFESTED with glorious algae


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh ahah I see ! Btw, what size tanks do you house your shrimp in? Do you use buffering soil? And do you use sponge filters?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

What size tank depends on how many I have. Generally 20 longs up to 55g for shrimp. I do have smaller holding tanks for new imports (before I add them to my breeding colonies) which are on average, 2.5g-5g, for the few weeks of qt.

I use Poret foam block filters and oldfashioned corner filters in all my tanks. The poret lift tubes are PHENOMENAL and the foam is amazing. At some point, I would like to do mattenfilters, just haven't gotten there yet.

The corner filters are nice as you can add polyfilter or charcoal to remove meds. 

Its all powered by a single linear pump, an alita AL80, which runs on 80 watts.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info! All your shrimp tanks are run by that pump?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

All my tanks except for the 230g and the oscar's 75g are run by that pump. 

The big boys have an FX5, a C530, and an AC110. The oscar has a wet/dry.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Are these the Poret foam filters you have? http://www.swisstropicals.com/Poret Cube Filters.html Seems like you'd be able to make something similar yourself, except for the foam part.

Also, regarding the corner filters do you use the "Lee's Triple Flow" type? If so what size did you get for a 20g? Small, Med, or Large?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

yea, those are the ones. The thing about HIS are the lift tubes. I ahve some pics somewhere I will dig out for you.








They dont' occlude and have a FAR superior fine bubble rate (no airstone needed). The foam is amazing too, doesn't clog and makes your tanks SUPER clear.
Comparison of bubbles of ati vs. swisstropicals in one of my tanks- same flow, both new filter foam:









I dont' remember what size I bought on the corner filters, I bought a few cases at once, all the same size. Since I am not relying on them for filtration, more for convenience of seeding and media choices, it wasn't that important to me. I think they are either small or medium sized.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh wow. Big difference in the bubbles and air lift. What ppi are you using for shrimp tanks?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I use the 10 and 20 ppi


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Any reason you chose not to use the 30ppi? Too fine and prone to clogging?

Do you rest your corner filters on the bottom of your tanks as well? Or are they hanging?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

because I am lazywith cleanign filters and don't want to have to do it often, at all. So I went with coarser foam so that its less likely to occlude. When you have 250 of those filters, its a BIG job to clean them all (I use multiples in larger tanks).

The corner filters are on the bottom, usually I take gravel from a display tank to weigh them down.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow 250 sponge filters! Hope you ordered that whole sale block of foam! Thanks for taking the time and answering all the questions :]


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

no problem!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Just caught ALL otocinclus (it was either 748 or 784 in total) to move their tank. The LAST tank has been shuffled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

LOL wow I dread having to catch 2 or 3 fish sometime. Cant imagine doing 700+!!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

now to sell the darn tank and get it out of the fishroom!  I am so stoked, new years resolution COMPLETE!


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

And on the first day. That HAS to be a record. 


Jenna


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

This is the older 75g you were talking about? Congrats on accomplishing your resolution on the first day!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Yup, its drilled with a corner overflow. Old style, back painted blue, minimal scratches and in great great shape, it just doesn't fit on my stands because of the drilling.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzdZ-C2FLJY&feature=youtu.be

now with video!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

2nd person to view it yea! No commentary ? "This tank contains ____" *makes video 10x longer*


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

as someone who has never really used sponge filters ive been skeptical that they can keep a tank clean like a canister does--it would be a lot cheaper for my planned 25 tank fish room if i went with the sponge filters and air pump vs canisters---wht size tank do you recommend going to a canister or wet/dry vs the sponge filters? Do you think a 50 or 60 gallon tank would do well with a couple of sponge filters? Do you use power heads for additional water movement? I would assume my 120 and 180 g tanks would definitely fall in the 'need more than a sponge' category--im planning fx5s for those.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I guess it depends really on what the tank decor is like. Sponges are more than adequate for me, as I dont' have much decor or substrate in the majority of my tanks. I only use powerheads for hillstream/high oxygen species. I use sponges (2 per tank) in tanks up to 75g. 

and as for commentary, my husband nicely took that vid with his iphone for me, lol. It would be an hour long if I stated species in each tank!


----------



## nazspeed (Dec 19, 2008)

no doubt playing in the background +1 and serious Diamond plate envy +10.....ouch


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

WOW, I am envious of that crazy fish room! that is the most extreme fish room I have ever seen in my life! those are some great new additions in your tank, wish I had enough room for something like that!

oh and BTW, gota say love the mowhawk! reminds me of Brody Armstrong from The Distillers! which was one of the best shows I have ever been to haha!

Keep up the great work, though I would like to see some up close pix of some of those tanks..


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

msjinkzd said:


> quick fishroom update
> 
> In the process of adding 4 more racks, 2 of my typical 4' 3 tiered (75/55/20L), a 6x30g, and a 6x29g (not yet built). Right now I am doing the joys of tank shuffling and redoing all my PVC. Regardless, keep in mind this is very much still a work in progress.
> The current view as you come down the steps into the fishroom:
> ...


 
... dear god! I thought I had a lot of trouble cleaning and maintaining 5 tanks lol


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

ahahahaha! I spend about 9 hours a day in the fishroom  Its truly a full time job at this point


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

Awesome fishroom! Are you using a regenerative blower for the air? If so, how many HP? And how is the noise?

*sigh* I want a house so I can have a fish room like that, already convinced my wife too. I will definitely be hitting you up for some fish orders when I do. I have a long list of stuff and you seem to always have a good chunk of it in stock that I can't find local.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I am using this pump for the air: http://alita.com/airpump/pi_040u_en.php
I believe I have the AL 60, but it might be the 80, lol.


----------

